# Safety equipment - What do you use, wear, or carry



## targetsmom (Nov 27, 2009)

Anyone who has seen photos of our "turnout" knows I wear a helmet in the cart - and that is ALWAYS, just like when I ride. I also carry a knife with me in case I need to cut my leather harness.

I know there are other things I could be doing and wonder about these:

Kicking strap - who uses one? Under what circumstances?

Something to keep the bridle from being able to be pulled off? Would live to hear suggestions for that.

My trainers told me this scary story of a well-trained pair of Morgans that bolted when one of the pair pulled off his bridle. They ended up in a pond and drowned. What makes this very scary is that we have a pond right next to our training area and it is not fenced off. I am re-locating our training area to a fenced in pasture, but still want to make sure the bridle can't be pulled off.

Any other safety suggestions?


----------



## Minxiesmom (Nov 27, 2009)

I was just playing with a stallion that was notorious for getting his bridle off. I braided his forlock around the top of the bridle and yes, he did get it over one ear but it didn't fall off. I then went and got a browband off a big horse bridle and put it on the harness bridle...no more problems, although I still braided the forlock to lock it on.


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Nov 27, 2009)

You can add a gullet strap to your bridle. It is a strap that goes from the throatlatch to the noseband and tada no rubbing the bridle off






Wish's bridle from Chimacum came with one. I am sure Janie either has them or could get one made





I just got a kicking strap. Buck has never offered to buck- but Wish did once, just 3 little hops, trotting up a slight hill, I think she was going to canter and popped them in for good measure- just feeling good



Silly girl- she settled with my voice and we trotted on. We have cantered a little other times and she was fine. But I just got a kicking strap from Iowa Valley the other day-I have read several times what a good piece of insurance it is.

My daughter Ashley has used one with Banner for a while.

I, too, always wear a helmet.


----------



## targetsmom (Nov 27, 2009)

I just ordered a harness from Janie and never thought to ask about that! I will e-mail her again (for the second time today!)

At the Equine Affaire I heard big name driving trainers say they always use a kicking strap. One of the clinic participants was using one so I did get a good look at it. They don't feel that it advertises that you think your horse is a problem - only that you are being careful and safety-conscious.


----------



## Minimor (Nov 27, 2009)

> Something to keep the bridle from being able to be pulled off? Would live to hear suggestions for that.


The best way is to make sure that your browband is long enough to fit the horse properly. I have found that standard Mini driving bridles have browbands that are too short. I take all mine off & put longer ones on, and the bridle sits back nicely, so I have no worries about that bridle coming off. (Morgans often have the same problem--they have wider foreheads, and standard browbands are too short--I replaced all my browbands with longer ones for them too--not just on my driving bridles, but on the English & western bridles as well.
I wouldn't use a gullet strap without first putting a longer browband on the bridle--I figure there is no point in annoying the horse with a short browband that pulls the crown up onto his ears, and then force it to stay in place with a gullet strap. ugh.


----------



## Bluerocket (Nov 27, 2009)

I always use a bucking/kicking strap with the frontier and the wooden easy entry. We have not yet used one with the Pacific - need to find a longer one to fit it. Even a quite horse can buck/kick if bitten or stung.

We wear riding helmets that fit with the chin straps done up.

Bridles have gullet straps.

For pleasure driving cross country -- or if we were doing CDE -- Our horses wear halters over their bridles - or a dog collar around their throatlatch (loose enough so they can breathe but not remove it) This way we have something other than the bridle and reins to use to tie the horses should we need to.

We carry lead lines either in the spares kit or around our waists for the same reason.

We carry a spares kit - with extra bolts and nuts + the tools to add/remove them to the carts where needed. Hoof pick and a sharp knife and a small flashlight. Spare leathers to splice trace, reins or any other part. Rawhide strips to attach them if necessary.

The Pacific has marathon shafts so the harness has quik release tugs and we added quik release snaps for the traces. Old fashion tie back straps for the breeching however. May change that to quik release as well.

Slow moving vehicle signs for the back of the carts. Reflector strips on the carts as well.

That is all I can think of at this point.

JJay


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Nov 27, 2009)

I agree in making sure the browband is long enough before adding a gullet strap. Your browband should be long enough because you want your equipment to fit well. I mainly use Chimacum and Iowa Valley and have used Camptown in the past so alot of our stuff is custom.

Don't be afraid to ask places if they could make pieces to make stuff you have fit better. We have had open cheek pieces made for bridles. My daughter had a longer browband made for Banner because an bridle we had from a while ago (Ozark) had a too short browband. And I know Janie at Chimacum can do browbands and nosebands and cheeks for very reasonable prices.

JJay- good idea with carrying a halter and lead.



I want to sew myself a "spares bag



"


----------



## susanne (Nov 27, 2009)

My mother taught me to be prepared to walk home whenever I drive or ride in a car, and I've transferred that wisdom to driving horse and cart. Good thing, since on a beach drive Mingus broke one of the shafts and we had a loooooooooong walk back up the beach.

In addition to the driving whip, we also bring the longe whip for the passenger to carry, just in case we should come upon unfriendly dogs.

Cell phone, van keys, house keys and a small amount of money are always in a pocket. Our contact and vet info are attached to the harness, and halter is always worn over the bridle. If we become separated, this should enable everyone to make it home.

Our gremlin bells...

This last is not something to pack, but for which to train, and I consider it one of our most important safety precautions. Before we ever went on a trail drive, I trained Mingus to turn the cart in a 180 degree circle without moving forward or back, in case we got into a tight spot.


----------



## MiLo Minis (Nov 28, 2009)

I wear a reflective vest when driving on the bush trails just in case some nut with a gun thinks we are game even when it NOT hunting season.

Even if your bridle does fit properly there are some horses that just love to shake a bridle off like my Willie for instance.



He wears a gullet strap now at all times even though every time he has shaken the bridle off he whoas on command and then turns, all innocence, to look at me as if to say "now how did that happen?"


----------



## Kendra (Nov 28, 2009)

I have used a small loop of binder twine as a gullet strap around home, and when I thought it would be a good idea to upgrade for the show ring (especially since the twine was bright blue), I bought those little double leather loops that are for holding to top shank on a full cheek snaffle in place on big horses.

I find Hawk mostly is able to pop his bridle off in the winter time, when his ears disappear in the wool, but I use a gullet strap on him all the time, just in case.


----------



## Bluerocket (Nov 28, 2009)

Susanne you sure are right about the be prepared to walk home!

I have had a wheel come off while driving and have had my leaf springs (on the wooden cart) pop a bolt more than one time. Of course, when each of those things happened the first time - I did not have the right stuff in the spares kit to fix it on the spot and was out driving by myself both times.

In each instance I was driving Platinum and he has been wonderful. He came to an immediate halt when the wheel fell off - and did not panic. He held still while I unhitched him and then we walked back leaving cart and wheel behind. I now carry a spare nut for the wheels - and CHECK them before driving off!

The leaf springs sound like a gun or a car backfiring when they break a bolt. The first time it happened, I just got out of the cart and led horse and cart back. The 2nd occurance I had the spare with me. I unhitched - tied up Platinum - fixed the spring - rehitched and off we went. Its nice when your mini will cooperate with hitching and unhitching without a header/groom.

I do carry a cell phone and a bit of money plus the car keys.. I think I will look into some id for the horses - that sounds like a good idea.

JJay


----------



## RhineStone (Nov 30, 2009)

From the carriage builder side of me: On our wooden wheels/sarven and flush hub axles, there is a small hole drilled in the axle and a cotter pin inserted into the hole. This keeps the castle nut from loosening and the wheel from falling off. We keep extra cotter pins around, since it is easier to reinsert a new one when you take them out for repacking bearings, etc.

Make sure that you are NOT using a grade 8 bolt in the vehicle. It should bend before it breaks. A grade 5 is good. Also, if bolts are breaking that often, I would check to see if there is something shearing the bolts. That seems excessive. We have never broke a leaf spring bolt in the ten years we have had leaf spring carriages.

When we are going a distance from home, we make sure to have zip ties, duct tape, and a halter and lead in the spares box. My husband saw a new wrench advertised from Sears. It has multiple sizes on the same wrench, and he thought that might make a good spares kit wrench if it came in the sizes we need for the vehicles. We have to check that yet.

We take all sorts of tools with us to shows/drives, cordless driver/drill, hammer, wrenches, grease, assorted bits (for the drill, not the horses!) bolts and nuts, stainless screws, etc., and other people now invariably "hunt" him down to fix something on their carriages at every show. I think we should start carrying spare bearings, too. We are glad to be able to help our fellow competitors!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Dec 5, 2009)

targetsmom said:


> Kicking strap - who uses one? Under what circumstances?





drivin*me*buggy said:


> But I just got a kicking strap from Iowa Valley the other day-I have read several times what a good piece of insurance it is.





Bluerocket said:


> The Pacific has marathon shafts so the harness has quik release tugs and we added quik release snaps for the traces. Old fashion tie back straps for the breeching however. May change that to quik release as well.


I've got to tell you guys, I learned a few things from the accident I had at the National Drive this year. I brought my kickstrap from home and used it the first few times I drove the lovely VSE I was borrowing because she was green, I didn't know her and I thought it would be good insurance. She was awesome, never offered to buck or kick even though she was very forward and the two of us got along great. It poured rain all Thursday so when it finally cleared up around five o'clock I threw the harness on her in a hurry and took off with a friend, leaving the kick strap at the barn. I should have known this drive was ill-fated right from the start because as soon as we got out on the road she picked up a rock in her foot and of course I didn't have a hoofpick to remove it. One adventure with using another rock to remove the first one later, we were on our way again.

Long story short she was wonderful, slogging through creeks and mud pits with the other mini, going first or last, and perfectly happy to be out with the ridden Connemara. Then as we cantered ahead up a hill on the edges of the Horse Park by the freeway (separated by a white board fence) she exploded. No warning, no apparent cause, nothing, but suddenly she was bucking and kicking frantically and took off at a dead run. She acted like something had stung her on the right hind leg and was lashing out repeatedly as she ran. One of those kicks hit me in the shin and pushed my foot off the roadster stirrup, causing me to lose my balance and start slipping out of the cart. I realized I was about to get caught in the wheel and tried to shove myself over it but it didn't quite work and I ended up under the cart being dragged by the reins around my left wrist. My eyes were closed at that point but I could hear the cart wheel spinning on my raincoat and helmet and all I could think was how grateful I was that I'd been hitched to the Hyperbike instead of a heavy metal cart. I got free and the mare continued to run over the hill and out of sight. The other driver caught up and gave me a lift (I still had the whip in my hand, how funny is that?) and when we finally found her on the other side of this massive field she was stuck in a tree, completely invisible except for the shaking of the low branches.

The rider tied her horse to the fence and took control of the mare's head, calming her panic and keeping her from lunging and rearing as she had been. I dove into the thick bushes and found that the cart had become lodged between two tree trunks, one on the inside of each wheel, and the sudden halt at such speed had caused the singletree to break and come forward. The strain had been so great that after the singletree broke the stitching on the backstrap holding the hip straps in place broke, then she continued forward until the inside-out holdback straps finally stopped her. I was injured (tore something in my right shoulder and sprained my left wrist as it turned out later) so even through the adrenaline it hurt to have to pull on straps. I did have a knife in my pocket for just such a situation but realized gratefully I wouldn't have to use it. Instead of worrying about the entire mess of the breeching, holdbacks, and broken singletree I simply reached up and undid the buckle of her backstrap and let it all fall away behind her. That left only the traces and tugs and the tugs were easy to undo as she had open shaft loops so I could undo one buckle on my side and the shafts were free. The traces were a real problem with my injury and the only reason I was able to get them unbuckled (I couldn't reach the broken singletree) was because the header was able to get the mare to back up and release the incredible pressure she was putting on them. It still hurt enough I was gasping in pain before I was done and cutting the thick synthetic straps would have been just as difficult.

Once free we found the mare had a laceration on her hind pastern that was bleeding impressively and my right leg was throbbing worse with every minute. We didn't have a halter but the other driver had a leadline in her spares kit and we tried to make a tie ring on her cavesson with a heavy-duty zip tie, but that broke and let the mare loose to run again. Fast forward past another amusing chase scene, we had her back and tried to pony her from the Connemara. She took exception to the presence of a gelding and tried to kick him, the rider dropped the lead, away she went again. At this point I was feeling like I was playing lead in a comedy and was torn between laughing and crying as I limped across the field in pursuit. We got her (thank God I've done a lot of liberty work) and I ground-drove her the several miles back to the barn where the vet was called and I was hauled off to the ER for a rapidly swelling wrist.

Horse was fine, I was essentially fine, the cart and harness were even fixable.

Moral of the story? First of all, carry a hoofpick. Second, just because a horse hasn't kicked doesn't mean they won't someday. A kicking strap would have stopped this whole story in its tracks and the worse we would have had was a runaway in a big field, easily steered and eventually stopped without damage. Third, if you don't put a halter on the horse then at least carry one with you. Even a couple of strings of baling twine would have done in a pinch and I could have snapped the leadline to that just fine. Do carry a knife and a cell phone- I had both zipped into an inner pocket and was able to call her owner and could have called 911 for myself had I been alone or injured worse than I was. Take a buddy or at least tell someone where you're going and when you plan to be back so someone notices if you don't return. Put a dog tag on your horse's harness with that same cell number on it so someone who finds a runaway horse can contact you, the lost searcher, and reunite you right away instead of calling animal control. Quick release snap shackles on the trace ends would have helped, but I learned sometimes you can't reach those. I plan to call Janie at Chimacum Tack and see if she can get the quick release buckles for traces like the big horses have, so you can pull out the tab at the shoulder and the trace will spring free. I've never seen the need for quick-releases in my personal harness usage but now I can see exactly where and when I'd want them. I will DEFINITELY be using them for pairs or a tandem as if something goes wrong there you need to get them unhitched muy pronto. I want to be able to just pull three little strings (pole strap and two traces) and have my pair horse unhitched. I do not, however feel the need to add quick releases to my breeching as one little buckle already available quickly releases the whole assembly.

It's sort of like that trailer accident I had a year ago- you never realize what you'll need until it happens!

Leia


----------



## MiLo Minis (Dec 5, 2009)

From personal experience one thing that might have saved you somewhat Leia is to tie your reins at the end with just a bit of string that will break and prevent you from being dragged. I only buckle mine for dressage.

From more personal experience a kicking strap would not likely have helped you a great deal as they don't prevent a horse from kicking entirely, they only prevent the horse from being able to kick as high as to get a leg over a shaft - she could still quite easily have booted your foot out of the stirrup.

Thank goodness you weren't more severely injured!!!


----------



## Minxiesmom (Dec 5, 2009)

Leia,

I knew you were in a wreck while you were there, but this is the first time I have heard this whole story! WOW! You are one lucky kid. I am so glad you weren't hurt any worse than you were. We all need to take some lessons from your misadventure. I guess I will be adding a kicking strap to my arsonal.

If someone could take the drawing of the harnessed horse and draw exactly where a kicking strap should cross the butt, that would be very helpfull.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 5, 2009)

I have a tool box attached to the axle under the seat of my jerald. I keep hoof pick, knife, zip ties, velcro strap, lead, and a battery-operated flashing magetic light. Also phone numbers. I had a dog tag made for my horses with my phone number on it and I attach it to the halter when we are trailering or away from home. I had Jerald send me two of the U bolts they use on the axle, and that is how we attached the tool box.

I probably should get some pepper spray for stray dogs, but usually a smack with the whip discourages them.

During rattlesnake migration, I have been known to wear a holster with .22 while driving on our country roads.

Leia, your accident sounds horrendous, something from a nightmare.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks guys!



This was sort of a fun trip. One mini I was ground-driving managed to kick my hand early in the week (objecting to the fact I was making her work when she wasn't used to it and in an open bridle so she could see where to aim) and then the accident later. Still, I had a great time! We even put the mare this happened with back in harness the next day and by that weekend we had her and a stablemate going tandem for the first time. She had no problems being hitched and did not offer to kick again.



MiLo Minis said:


> From personal experience one thing that might have saved you somewhat Leia is to tie your reins at the end with just a bit of string that will break and prevent you from being dragged. I only buckle mine for dressage.


I don't know if that would have helped or not. I had the end of the reins draping from my pinky and my fingers were fine, which means I didn't get hung up on the end of the reins. I think they wrapped around my arm as I fell because of course I couldn't stand to let go of them



Since it was the whole rein and not the space between the reins it might have happened anyway. Still, good tip!



MiLo Minis said:


> From more personal experience a kicking strap would not likely have helped you a great deal as they don't prevent a horse from kicking entirely, they only prevent the horse from being able to kick as high as to get a leg over a shaft - she could still quite easily have booted your foot out of the stirrup.


Actually, she DID kick up over the shaft. It was quite impressive!






Remember I was in a Hyperbike so the stirrup is on the outside of the shaft up by the horse's hip. I've pondered if the Hyperbike contributed to the accident but I think we would have been in trouble no matter what (I probably would have slid out of the seat on the heavy easy entry that was our alternate vehicle) and at least in this case having the cart run over me didn't result in terrible bodily harm. The manufacturer was upset that the singletree broke but I pointed out that the fact it did so probably saved this mare from major trauma to her shoulders. If something's going to break, I'd so much rather it was the equipment than the horse!



The rest of the cart wasn't even warped and was used safely the next day with alternate trace attachments.

Leia


----------



## susanne (Dec 5, 2009)

Whew!! Glad that this was no more than an albeit painful learning experience!

One note on the identification and contact number: we included our vet's phone number, but you should have at least one number in addition to your own. If you've been hauled off in an ambulance, you may not be able to answer your cell. Good to have a back-up.


----------



## RhineStone (Dec 7, 2009)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> I've got to tell you guys, I learned a few things from the accident I had at the National Drive this year. I brought my kickstrap from home and used it the first few times I drove the lovely VSE I was borrowing because she was green, I didn't know her and I thought it would be good insurance. .... Then as we cantered ahead up a hill on the edges of the Horse Park by the freeway (separated by a white board fence) she exploded. No warning, no apparent cause, nothing, but suddenly she was bucking and kicking frantically and took off at a dead run. She acted like something had stung her on the right hind leg and was lashing out repeatedly as she ran.
> Do carry a knife and a cell phone- I had both zipped into an inner pocket and was able to call her owner and could have called 911 for myself had I been alone or injured worse than I was.
> 
> It's sort of like that trailer accident I had a year ago- you never realize what you'll need until it happens!
> ...



For those less-experienced forum members - "it's not IF, but WHEN". Do as much as you can to prevent accidents before they happen! (Leia, not directed at you, but hopefully to help other people understand the magnitude of the principles of driving. There are too many people out there that think that it is like riding a bike.) I can count on one hand the number of carriage shows we have been to that DIDN'T have an accident! It is not always caused by stupidity, either, but much like Leia's case, where there is no explained answer. We all strive to be accident free, but invariably, it will happen. That doesn't mean that carriage shows aren't safe, I think they are much safer than a lot of riding shows I have been to, as people generally aren't "screwing around" with their horses (i.e. riding backwards, not holding reins, leg hooked over horn, etc.) Educated drivers know that it only takes a second. OK, off my soapbox.

But I do have a question for Leia. Had the green mare ever cantered before in cart? The reason I ask this is because generally people trot their horses in a cart, but we know that cantering is permissable, "required" above Training level at a CDE. Was she not familiar with the feeling that the cart made at a canter? Could that have been why she bolted?



Just an idea.

For anyone else, we train our horses to canter in cart in a controlled environment (small arena) even if they won't ever be a CDE horse, because if they even pop into a canter, they need to know how it feels so they aren't afraid of it.

Also, does everyone know what ICE is? It stands for In Case of Emergency, and people put that in their cell phone contacts for emergency workers (I don't know if they use it, though, but it sounded good so I did it.



)

Twine is a good thing to have on hand, and it doesn't take a lot of space. Technical Delegate Ed Young always has some in his pocket at a carriage show. I had to use the Ed Young twine once when our pony spooked at an obstacle, jumped sideways and back, and pulled the breeching dee out of the breeching. (We have since found out that the pony's eyesight is going bad.) Ed "patched" it up enough with twine so that we could get back to the trailer. My husband bought another pony breeching from Sandee at Iowa Valley Carriage, who was also at the show, so I could show the next day without the twine holding my harness together. I sent my breeching back to the harness maker who fixed it at no charge! That is the mark of a good harness maker!!!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Dec 7, 2009)

Great post, Rhinestone!



I agree with you 100%. I'm as careful as can be (I know my horses, know my equipment, am always double-checking things and take my time training to ensure full understanding) but in the five years I've been driving even I've had a runaway, an overturn and now this accident as well as the terrible accident with my Arab when I was in my early teens that put me off driving until I got Kody. It truly isn't "if," it's when. That's why it's so important that people have emergency gear and learn what to do before it happens.



A smart responder and a well-trained horse can turn a potential train wreck into something manageable.



RhineStone said:


> But I do have a question for Leia. *Had the green mare ever cantered before in cart?* The reason I ask this is because generally people trot their horses in a cart, but we know that cantering is permissable, "required" above Training level at a CDE. Was she not familiar with the feeling that the cart made at a canter? Could that have been why she bolted?
> 
> 
> 
> Just an idea.


Yes, she had. The owner told me the mare hadn't been formally introduced to cantering as she was still working her on a rhythmic trot but gave me permission to teach her so earlier in the week I'd let her move out up some mild slopes and taught her the rules while she had the kicking strap on. She'd been very comfortable with it although this particular mare is actually faster and smoother at a trot than a canter and prefers to trot. I honestly don't remember if we were trotting or cantering when it happened, I know I was simply letting her move out uphill. I thought for a moment when she blew that she was reacting to one of the other horses coming up behind us on the right but they weren't even at the bottom of the hill yet. The other driver thought maybe she'd spooked at a backfire from the freeway but the freeway was on the left and the mare's attention was ALL on the right rear quarter. I don't think we'll ever know what caused it; it's just one of those mysteries.



RhineStone said:


> I sent my breeching back to the harness maker who fixed it at no charge! That is the mark of a good harness maker!!!


Absolutely! The Hyperbike manufacturer replaced the singletree free of charge because, in his words, "This wasn't stupidity or carelessness, it was just one of those things that happens."

Leia


----------

